# How does a Roku Compare to TiVo with Netflix?



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm thinking about adding Netflix streaming to the bedroom and don't want to buy an HD TiVo to replace the S2DT already in there. Anyone use the Roku? How does the Netflix streaming compare? What other video features does it have that you like?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> I'm thinking about adding Netflix streaming to the bedroom and don't want to buy an HD TiVo to replace the S2DT already in there. Anyone use the Roku? How does the Netflix streaming compare? What other video features does it have that you like?


I LOVE my Roku. It's simple, quiet, and cheap. It works extremely well - much better than my Series 3 even though my Roku is wireless G in the basement and my S3 is Powerline Ethernet. My S3 had a tendency to lock up to the point of requiring a power cycle so I quit using it and bought a dedicated PC for the living room (Dell Zino for $240). My Roku just works.

I also like my Roku for Pandora music - it's free and appears to be unlimited. There are other channels now (http://www.roku.com/roku-channel-store) but I haven't even set those up yet.

I have a "one DVD at a time" plan which means that I can stream to one device at a time.


----------



## Ron C (Feb 14, 2010)

I have had ROKU for a while now and it really works well. You can stream Netflix but also set up an Amazon.com account and get on-demand from them. The picture quality varies but overall very satisfying. You can also watch the Starz show "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" thru Netflix. My recommendation is to get one.
PS I have mine connected via ethernet using a powerline adapter.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I should have added that I use my Roku a LOT. I have it in the basement where my treadmill is. I use it 3-5 times per week for 45-50 minutes (depending on episode length). I dropped 25lbs last year because of it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

ewilts said:


> I have a "one DVD at a time" plan which means that I can stream to one device at a time.


Interesting. I have that Netflix plan as well, but from what I've read you are allowed five devices to stream at a time on one account. I already have two that stream simultaneously at present. (A PS3 and and the TiVo HD)


----------



## jiffyspam (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had it since the moment they were offered. I was going move it to another set when I got my series 3, but Netflix streaming over TiVO froze up a few times. Something that's never been an issue with Roku.

I put it back online on my main setup and now run TiVO for timeshifting and Roku for Netflix.

After a few years of use, I still maintain that the Roku is to coolest electronic device I've ever purchased. 

It will also remember where you were. Comes in handy when you have to pause a movie and get back to it the next day. If others in the family are watching something else, it will still remember where you stopped. TiVo's interface doesn't do that.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

roku is quite possibly one of the best purchases I have ever made


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Interesting. I have that Netflix plan as well, but from what I've ready you are allowed five devices to stream at a time on one account. I already have two that stream simultaneously at present. (A PS3 and and the TiVo HD)


You can have 5 devices but they are apparently not allowed to stream at the same time. I've got 3 at the moment but only ever stream to one at a time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I saw little difference in PQ between my HD Tivo and my Roku. The Tivo interface is shinier but much slower so I stick with the Roku for Netflix streaming. It works quite well. I have added a bunch of other channels. Some are good, some not so good. With Amazon purchases, you can watch them on two devices, so you can watch on the Tivo or the Roku (the Tivo downloads Amazon, the Roku streams).


----------



## TechExplorer (Apr 14, 2009)

You can Have More Net streams with Netflix upgraded , a stream with every disc rented on account 1 disk @ time one stream 2 disk ,two streams ,ect.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

I've had a Roku box since they first came out (which was before TiVo supported Netflix).

I think it is a slightly better device for watching Netflix than is the TiVo HD - the TiVo has locked up on occasion, and it looks as though there are more occurences of errors with the encoding used by TiVo than that used by the Roku box. And, most importantly, the Roku box does a far better job of remembering which episode you last watched of an old TV series (which is something we do from time to time). If all you watch is movies that wouldn't be a particularly important feature, or course.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Interesting. I have that Netflix plan as well, but from what I've ready you are allowed five devices to stream at a time on one account. I already have two that stream simultaneously at present. (A PS3 and and the TiVo HD)


The Netflix Terms of Service state 1 stream per disk at the same time. However, many people have reported that they have been able to stream multiple streams at the same time. It doesn't appear as if Netflix is enforcing the rule too strictly. However, they have they right to restrict you if they wish (per their TOS).

As for the OP, I have the roku and I love it. It is a great little box and does alot. In addition to the channels listed at the channel store there are a number of private channels available. Private channels require that you enter a special code on the roku site to get access. A channel list can be found here:

http://www.roku-channels.com/


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a Roku and it's great. The Netflix interface is WAYYYYY faster than the interface on the Premiere. I had planned on ditching the Roku since I got the new Tivo, but it's so slow for Netflix it's close to unusable. Pandora works really well on the Roku as well.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Has anyone tried Netflix on Wii yet? If it's reliable, that would be a cheaper (i.e. free) solution for those who are unhappy with the flakiness of Netflix on TiVo. Of course, you actually have to own a Wii, so maybe that solution isn't for everyone.


----------



## dravrah1 (Feb 27, 2002)

We have used the Netflix on the Wii and find that it is pretty good. It's isn't HD but the general quality is perfectly acceptable. We have watched a couple of movies and probably a dozen TV episodes and haven't had any issues. 
I think one of the best features is that you can browse and stream shows beyond what's in your queue. I wish Netflix on the TiVo allowed this. 
Overall I would definately recommend getting the disk and trying it out for yourself.



Phantom Gremlin said:


> Has anyone tried Netflix on Wii yet? If it's reliable, that would be a cheaper (i.e. free) solution for those who are unhappy with the flakiness of Netflix on TiVo. Of course, you actually have to own a Wii, so maybe that solution isn't for everyone.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

dravrah1 said:


> I think one of the best features is that you can browse and stream shows beyond what's in your queue. I wish Netflix on the TiVo allowed this.
> Overall I would definately recommend getting the disk and trying it out for yourself.


I have done exactly this through TiVo Search. Look up a movie or show not in your queue and if it is on NetFlix it should have the icon and then you can watch it, even if it is not in your queue. Works just fine.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I know this was a discussion for netflix but I wanted to ask if youtube works on roku. I see it listed as a private channel.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

the you tube just got added, it's not an official channel though. It seems to work fine for me, but I have never used the Tivo version, so I can't compare them


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

So, I ordered one Sunday. I decided to get the HD model even though I'll be using it on an SD CRT. That way at least if I decide to get an HD set later the box will be compatible.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah for only $20 more it's a no brainer


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone modded this thing to stream from a local source, like a file server?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Anyone modded this thing to stream from a local source, like a file server?


http://roksbox.wikispaces.com/


----------



## c.hack (Sep 8, 2004)

I use Netflix streaming over a Roku, TiVo S3, TiVo Premier, and a Win 7 Home Media Center PC. Netflix on the PC is significantly worse than anything else. The TiVos and Roku are similar, but I think the Roku may have a slightly better picture. Of course, the Roku is $99 for life.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

c.hack said:


> I use Netflix streaming over a Roku, TiVo S3, TiVo Premier, and a Win 7 Home Media Center PC. Netflix on the PC is significantly worse than anything else. The TiVos and Roku are similar, but I think the Roku may have a slightly better picture. Of course, the Roku is $99 for life.


The Roku and the TiVos both can stream HD. The PC currently can not but it's supposed to be coming later this year.

Not that there's a lot of Netflix HD streaming yet (and none with 5.1 sound although that's coming too)...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ewilts said:


> http://roksbox.wikispaces.com/


Looks nice, although I don't have a Roku to try it with. I'm guessing you are the author, so I won't ask the obvious first question. (How well does it work?).

It looks like all your videos have to be in one folder -- is that correct?


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll throw in another vote for the Roku. I've had mine since the first month they were offered and they have been regularly updating it to include new capabilities.

Netflix on the Roku works much better for me than on my Series3 TiVo just because the Netflix app has locked up my TiVo on multiple occasions and I will no longer use it due to the instability.

I have also used Netflix on my Xbox 360 and recently on a Wii. Both of these work flawlessly as well, although the Wii is only in standard definition and the Xbox 360 requires a Gold subscription, which I don't have anymore.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Looks nice, although I don't have a Roku to try it with. I'm guessing you are the author, so I won't ask the obvious first question. (How well does it work?).


I'm actually not the author and I've never even installed it. I ran across this the other day, thought it looked interesting, and I may get around to playing it with some day. Stormspace asked so I threw out an answer.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

djwilso said:


> Netflix on the Roku works much better for me than on my Series3 TiVo just because the Netflix app has locked up my TiVo on multiple occasions and I will no longer use it due to the instability.


Ditto - I use a Roku in the basement and a Dell Zino in my living room for Netflix. I won't use Netflix on my Series 3 again.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

djwilso said:


> Netflix on the Roku works much better for me than on my Series3 TiVo just because the Netflix app has locked up my TiVo on multiple occasions and I will no longer use it due to the instability.


Same here. The Netflix streaming has locked up my TiVo so bad that I've had to reboot the TiVo by unplugging it. More than once. I just pretend the feature doesn't exist on the TiVo and stick with my trusty Roku box. For all I know, it's since been fixed on the TiVo but I doubt it.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

Just ordered a Roku, looking forward to the added channels etc.


----------

